

Advice on YC Application - harryzhang
https://medium.com/p/947e234fd74f

======
pg
Among other things that picture contains a very young Patrick Collison, just
above the projector.

~~~
gailees
When was that image taken?

It would be interesting to see a collection of images from each batch to see a
lot of the YC founders when they were just getting started in the accelerator.

~~~
harryzhang
That was PG talking about Prototype Day at Y Combinator Summer 2009

------
rdl
Haha, same photo I used in my article about applying to YC:
[https://medium.com/p/b0a75aa7401f](https://medium.com/p/b0a75aa7401f) :)

